# Asphalt driveway repair/topcoat



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone repaired their own asphalt driveway? After some reading I think mine is structurally ok, but there are a many small cracks to patch and then I'd like to top coat.
Was planning to hire this out, but we're residing the whole house this spring and kind of blowing the budget.
Any products you all recommend or pearls?
Thanks


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't ask me why I came across this video, because I've got a concrete driveway. About a month ago, I found one that had Ron Hazelton sealing his driveway that he did in his trademark blue shirt and khaki pants. He was completely clean by the time he was done. Looks like it's a pretty simple process, with prep work being key.

https://youtu.be/4n6G5QQL-tk


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Don't ask me why I came across this video, because I've got a concrete driveway. About a month ago, I found one that had Ron Hazelton sealing his driveway that he did in his trademark blue shirt and khaki pants. He was completely clean by the time he was done. Looks like it's a pretty simple process, with prep work being key.


Haha, I found the same video awhile ago. Is it somewhere else on this site? In fact, it may have been how I found this site and realized a lot of the names from ATY were here.

Thanks


----------

